# Seerosen schneiden?



## Lucy79 (4. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen..

im Seerosen- FAQ hab ich leider nix gefunden....   deshalb frag ich Euch:

was macht Ihr mit Euren Seerosen im Herbst/ Winter?   macht es Sinn, alle Blätter abzuschneiden? oder in Ruhe lassen?  Mir fiel halt im letzten Winter auf dass da viele gammlige Blätter auftauchten, sobald das Eis verschwand.....

LG Susanne


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Hallo Susanne,

Die welken Blätter kannst du bedenkenlos endfernen, die kurzen Stengel mit den Winterblättern  soltest du dran lassen.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Moin Susanne,
wir machen das so,das wir zum Herbst/Winter erst alle welken Blätter und Blüten tief abschneiden.Und dann je nach Wetterlage den Rest.Also kurz gesagt,zum Winter ist alles ab.


----------



## baumr (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Hallo Susanne
Ich habe schon beide Seerosen komplett so tief wie möglich abgeschnitten. das mache ich jedes Jahr so und habe damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

,

ich hab auch schon alles ganz tief abgeschnitten, eine Schere an einem Stab angebunden und mit einem Ziehseil versehen hilft dabei ganz gut. Düngekegel im Frühjahr nicht vergessen in das Substrat reinzudrücken.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Moin moin,

ich mache mich heute da dran die restlichen Seerosenblätter abzuschneiden. In spätestens 2 Wochen ist sowieso nichts mehr von den übrig bzw. die vergammeln. Der Filter wird auch heute abgestellt.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

ok, dann werd ich mich mal in Neopren kleiden und schnippeln  gehen


----------



## DerDunkelGraf (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Hab da auch gleich noch nen nachbrenner in form einer frage.

habe die seerose aus meinem teich vor ner weile geteilt, war einfach zu riesig.

nun habe ich ca. 10 - 15 rhizome.

derzeit lagern sie in einer wanne mit wasser.

das wasser wechsel ich jede woche und bisher ist auch keine seerose "faulig" geworden.
einige bilden sogar neue blätter.

nun die frage: wie kann ich sie über den winter einlagern ohne die wanne + wasser? 

ne einfache methode wäre mir am liebsten. 

danke und sorry das ich hier einfach so in den beitrag reinkritzel.


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Hallo,

die Antwort auf Deine Frage findest Du hier.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Moin moin, habe eben gerade festgestell das eine unserer Seerosen eine Blüte treibt, ist schon raus aus dem Wasser und wird beld aufgehen!
Ist doch nicht normal, bei diesen Wassertemperaturen im Dezember oder??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Hi Günther,

kommt recht oft vor das auch jetzt noch Blüten nach oben geschoben werden. Seerosenhybriden tragen ja auch zum Teil "subtropische Gene" in sich und Wasser kühlt ja auch weniger schnell aus wie die Luft. So wachsen halt einige Sorten auch noch bis es richtig kalt wird (meine  "Chromatella" hat auch noch ein paar Blütenknospen auf dem Weg nach oben)

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen schneiden?*

Ok, die Rose haben wir schon seit 10 Jahren aber das hat die noch nie gemacht. Der Winter ist doch auch normal und die Wassertemperaturen auch, für die Jahreszeit!


----------

